# Where to stay outside Valencia?



## Lili Bet (Feb 5, 2018)

Hello - I hope someone might be able to help.

We'll be flying into Valencia in April and would like to find a safe and quiet place to stay outside Valencia, ideally by the sea and with a promenade for walks, up to an hour from the airport. 

A few places have been suggested to us - Denia and Oliva and we looked at the Oliva Nova Golf Resort but seems in the middle of nowhere with nothing to do around, oh and no promenade. 

Any suggestions? 

Thank in advance. 

Lili


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Lili Bet said:


> Hello - I hope someone might be able to help.
> 
> We'll be flying into Valencia in April and would like to find a safe and quiet place to stay outside Valencia, ideally by the sea and with a promenade for walks, up to an hour from the airport.
> 
> ...


How about Cullera or Gandia?


----------



## Lili Bet (Feb 5, 2018)

Thank you, will check them out.

We came across an area called Canet D'en Berenguer - does anyone know if it's a good area for a family break?


----------



## cermignano (Feb 9, 2017)

Oliva village is lovely and has amenities


----------



## Lili Bet (Feb 5, 2018)

Really, what sort of amenities does it have..is that where the oliva nova golf hotels is? on google it shows like a deserted place with nothing around. does it have a promenade do you know? thank you.


----------



## Robors2 (Jun 12, 2015)

Lili Bet said:


> Thank you, will check them out.
> 
> We came across an area called Canet D'en Berenguer - does anyone know if it's a good area for a family break?


I am not sure if this area is good for families but we have spent few days there couple of weeks ago and all seemed good, close to Sagunto old tow, it was quiet but not dead.


----------



## cermignano (Feb 9, 2017)

Oliva has a lovely old Spanish village centre and also a new part with villas and apartments, nice cafes and bars, shops etc. Not too far from beaches


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

Javea IMO


----------



## Robors2 (Jun 12, 2015)

Lili Bet said:


> Hello - I hope someone might be able to help.
> 
> We'll be flying into Valencia in April and would like to find a safe and quiet place to stay outside Valencia, ideally by the sea and with a promenade for walks, up to an hour from the airport.
> 
> ...


You could try to contact Carin at parasolnetwork dot com, she is German and she speaks English. I am sure she will reply to your email. They are based in Oliva.
Cheers
Rob


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

Robors2 said:


> You could try to contact Carin at parasolnetwork dot com, she is German and she speaks English. I am sure she will reply to your email. They are based in Oliva.
> Cheers
> Rob


There was no E-Mail just a question on here.
Now I wonder why you think the a company would be a good place to ask a question ?


----------



## Robors2 (Jun 12, 2015)

VFR said:


> There was no E-Mail just a question on here.
> Now I wonder why you think the a company would be a good place to ask a question ?


You are right, I have replied to wrong thread. 
Someone on another thread had bad experience with no email replies from estate agents and I suggested company who reply to my emails.
If moderator feels this reply is not on subject please delete.


----------



## Lili Bet (Feb 5, 2018)

snikpoh said:


> How about Cullera or Gandia?


We like the look of Cullera and it seems to be the closest to the airport. Do you happen to know of any decent hotels/resorts in or around Cullera?


----------

